# Sim City 3000



## lottesfog (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Andaxay and others,
I also can not get Sim City 3000 to run on Win XP - it installs without errors but then simply refuses to run - no errors, just a whole lot of nothing. Any suggestions???
Lotte


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: sim city 3000*

umm well i got it to run in vista so.... try updating your video card drivers.


----------



## lottesfog (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: sim city 3000*

Hi 1 g0t 0wn3d,
Thanks for your reply. Under sound, video & game controllers, I have:
- Audio codecs
- Legacy audio drivers
- Legacy video capture devices
- Loigitech Mic
- Media control devices
- Realtek AC '97 audio
- video codecs

I've used windows update to look for updated drivers for the legacy video capture drivers and the video codecs but get the message that no updated versions are available. Am I looking for an update for the tright devices? And is Microsoft the dest source of new drivers? 
Hmm.
Lotte


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: sim city 3000*

The best place is the manufacture like nvidia or ati or intel are the main video card you will see what one do you have


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

it would be helpfull if we knew more about your computer.click on the posting system specs link in my sig,and follow the instructions there for posting system specs.


----------



## lottesfog (Aug 18, 2007)

HI Pharaoh,
Thanks. 
(Some of) my system specs are detailed in the attached file. If the game wont even start, which drivers should I be suspiscious of? 
Cheers,
Lotte


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

You should just try video drivers until it starts with one. i had the same problem with fear one time.


----------



## lottesfog (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi 1 g0t 0wn3d,
How do I know the make of my video driver? The device manager pane is shown in the attachment - the details just say "Standard system device"?
Cheers,
Lotte


----------



## lottesfog (Aug 18, 2007)

... and the attachment
Lotte


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

You may not have installed one, try these http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/radeonx-xp


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Download this one Catalyst Software Suite


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

personally id try the omega drivers


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Right-click the program's exe file, select Properties and click the Compatibilty tab. Sim City 3000 will run in 95/98/2000 mode.

Another option is to change the display settings to something Sim City 3000 can work with. Before running the game, go to Control Panel > Display > Settings tab and set the color quality to 16bits and screen resolution to 800x600. You may have to experiment with these settings, possibly going as low as 256 colors at 640x480.


----------



## lottesfog (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Koala,
Thanks for your post.
The properties tab offers win95, win98, win ME or win 2000. I've selected win 2000 but it does not run. 
Have tried reducing the screen res- and indeed, when I try to run the game, it changes the screen res - but still fails to start. 
Any other ideas? 
Lotte


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Do you have all the Microsoft updates for XP installed? Apparently there's a missing 'virtual device driver' on older versions of XP that haven't been updated.

If after applying the MS updates and rebooting it still doesn't work, uninstall the game and go to the setup file on the CD in Windows Explorer. Set its compatibility mode to 98 or 2000, then run setup to reinstall. Try both 98 and 2000 modes for the setup file on the CD and remember to change the compatibility of the game's exe before running it.

EDIT: What does it say in Device Manager for Display Adapter? Have you tried reinstalling the graphics driver yet?


----------

